# what should i get



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i have a space 30x16 (inches) and want to get something to fill it-that is the maximum size for the vivarium-and i want to get something i dont minde if it is a snake or a lizard but i want it to b different and didnt know what to get so i thought of asking. if you have a idea can u poste it id prefer a reptile that doesnt need high humidity. just thought id ask.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gotta be a corn snake dude, lol i would say that


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah i was thinkin of dat but i want somethin a bit less comman


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

there are some that are not that common. a nice butter or lavender maybe?


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah suppose. u got any pics of them :?:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have some amazing butters hatching right now. only problem is i cant get round sending pics on here. i can do it on livefoods as its easy, but for some reason i just cant do it on here.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

where live foods or is it a forum if so can u poste the addrese and then ill poste the same question on there and u can poste some pics :idea:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i havent put it on there, i just ment i know how to.
i havent taken any pics yet coz they are hatching, i will take the camera with me for when i the next one come out of the shell, and i'll see what i can do with it then mate.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

ok cheers


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

by the way i still lokin for other reps to consider so if you got any u can think of please poste


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i only have corns mate, so someone else will have to help you from there.
well i do have a couple of others bits but just stuff i am growing to breed one day maybe.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Nige if you want email them to me and i'll post them on here for ya, up to you :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok pen, i will take a photo of the next one i take out and send it to you later today


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

so does everyone think i should get a corn or somethin different


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Nigel you can alway email pics to [email protected] and they can be hosted here and the URL's posted back to you.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

> Nigel you can alway email pics to [email protected] and they can be hosted here and the URL's posted back to you.


Thats what i o cos no matter how hard I try can not get hosting to work!


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

how about some african house snakes you could keep a pair happily in that viv


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

cool. but do u no where i could get some from :?:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

theres a breedingcolony going at my local rep shop but maybeleeds is a bit of a trek,however they are pretty common un the trade


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

k thanks ill keep a eye out 4 them


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

k just read that they sometimes eat eachother is that common or just if they dont get enough food :?:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

personally never heard of cannibalism with these snakes


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

that ok then. cheers


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

You never considered any arboreal species?


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i was looking as i havent yet had one yet, and the viv can be as high as the ceiling lol. but dunno what 2 get or where id get it from


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

well tree boas and tree pythons are very nice, although tricky to look after sometimes and can be quite expensive, Start off with an amazon tree boa, these require very good care and although one of the cheaper and more available tree species IMO are the nastiest, Even one of our babies with thehead the same size as a baby corn has drawn blood from our fingers.
All in all they are without a doubt a beautiful area of snakes to go into, but with that comes a lot of reading about them. It can all go horribly wrong very easily.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah but is 30x16 (inches) big enough(as i said it can b as high as the ceiling) co i thought theyd need more space :?:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i dont mind being bitten it gonna happen soner or later, still dont know how i've gone this long without being bitten. well by a snake anyway


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah but you dont wanna get bitten by an amazon treeboa,i have one and whilst she is generally timid at around 5 ft in length she packs a punch :? 
my viv measures 36wx18dx36h and thats a nice size.
as already mentioned treeboas and gtp's all are "higher"maintenance than many other snakes but the extra effort is well worth it


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Have you seen the teeth on a treeboa?









(Not the best picture for the point)


They are not something you want to be bitten by


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

well if i get a reptile then im dedicated to it so if its high maintenence then ill give it a lot of atention and get lots of info befor i get one. Then ill try not to get biten then it sounds painfull :? lol


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

any recomended books that i can look at :?: 
that pic makes them look like there a poisonus snake with them fangs :? , tho i suppose they gotta stop their pray from fallin out the tree some how


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

you shouldsee the 'fangs' up close and embedded lol
a good site 

http://www.corallus.com/

my atb viv its been altered a bit since this more ventilation etc


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

nice viv where d u get it from or did u diy it or custom made :?:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

built all my vivs bar 1 myself


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice viv nat :lol: have you got any pics of your ATB? id love to see it


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

wow thats a gr8 settup Nat m8!


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=267
there she is might attempt some handling shots thisweekend so you can get an idea of her size


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

she beautiful. nice name as well


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah she is and a snip at £80 i think


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

NOT BAD


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah i know you can get long term captives cheaper but i always try to buy captive bred animals so the extra 20 or 30 is ok with me


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

did you decide yet dude? lol


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

if ur tlkin 2 me not yet i still considering my options :lol: and what my mum allows me 2 get


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

good option, always stay in with the mums


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol yeah she can still make me sell them all at the mo so i get what she thinks is pretty :roll:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

so far she likes the corns and the tree boa


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i have finally decided on a corn snake  . not 2 sure what morph but i like the striped paterns in all morphs i seen so far so i probably lookin 4 a stripe


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Saw a white one today @ the shop where Romano works, it were a beuty but only a baby, unsure what it was called tho it defo wernt albino tho!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah i'd prefer 2 get a baby corn than an adult


----------

